# less wood color change with Shellac or light Teak Oil



## John Macdonald (Dec 12, 2012)

Hello: 

Has anyone used (a)Shellac and (b)light teak oil on Padauk. Does (a) or (b) change the orange/red ccolor of the wood more than the other or produce a similiar amount of color change ?


----------



## myingling (Dec 12, 2012)

From my use the shellac their was very little change in colors if any ,,,
but the teak will give it a darker color


----------

